# 1990 240sx Code reads EGR bad



## mick (Dec 30, 2004)

My mechanic said the egr is functioning normally.

What else can cause this code?
Could it be the temp sender to the egr?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

mick said:


> My mechanic said the egr is functioning normally.
> 
> What else can cause this code?
> Could it be the temp sender to the egr?


Do an ECU code reset, then see if the fault code comes back.


----------



## mick (Dec 30, 2004)

*Yes light comes back on with same code*



rogoman said:


> Do an ECU code reset, then see if the fault code comes back.


Yes light comes back on with same code


----------



## ZooYork (Jun 23, 2004)

does it missfire at idle? or when u rev it?


----------



## mick (Dec 30, 2004)

*Misfiring*



ZooYork said:


> does it missfire at idle? or when u rev it?


Usually under load or acceleration.

My mechanic called today to say the EGR is working fine only at low rpms and then it sticks at the higher revs.

Does this sound like it would make my higher rpms misfire?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

shit my car missfires every time i rev.....and when i shift....also when im on the road and stop giving gas, or put it in neutral while rolling.

is it really bad? sorry to hijack.


----------



## Suicide.Veteran (Jul 29, 2005)

well you could screw the whole thing if you dont have emissions, and rip all of that crap out. Or, buy a new EGR and DIY or they will charge you ridiculous amounts. It just takes some time and finess


----------

